# Solved: "swordres.rif" from Broken Sword: Shadow Of The Templars



## Derin (Jun 19, 2007)

(I posted the message to a "solved" thread, so this is the second time I am posting it)

I installed Broken Sword perfectly and the tried to run it. It said "ERROR: Could not open swordres.rif". I found the file, but the game just won't start...

Later, I realized that I didn't have the "video" file. I downloaded it from ScummVM and still, it doesn't work. Even if I try to open the game with ScummVM, it can't find the game...

Thank you for your help,

Derin


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

So.. you've already had a look at this page? http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php

Try downloading it again and installing it and see if that works.


----------



## Derin (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, I looked at it but I realized that mi ScummVM was 1.5 or something. I recently downloaded the new version and it works, thanks a lot.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Derin said:


> Yes, I looked at it but I realized that mi ScummVM was 1.5 or something. I recently downloaded the new version and it works, thanks a lot.


Great! You can now mark this thread as "Solved" under the "Thread Tools" menu.


----------



## Derin (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks again


----------



## whizflip (Jul 8, 2007)

where did u get the swordres.rif? and which file did u donwloaded at scummvm?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

whizflip said:


> where did u get the swordres.rif? and which file did u donwloaded at scummvm?


Umm, did you try downloading and installing this one? http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/scummvm/scummvm-0.10.0-win32.exe?download


----------



## whizflip (Jul 8, 2007)

oh thank you so much! now it works! i could finally finish the game that i didnt finish waaay back when i was a kid! thanks a lot bro!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

whizflip said:


> oh thank you so much! now it works! i could finally finish the game that i didnt finish waaay back when i was a kid! thanks a lot bro!


You're quite welcome! Glad to help.  :up:


----------

